# observations from the Big E



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Some general observations, I think this is the last year I'm going.... 

1. If your child is over the age of two breast feeding is not an option. Certainly if he or she is getting an allowance, can tie their shoes and is almost as tall all you WEAN THEM for pete's sake. 

2. If you are morbidly obese, obese, or just plain fat (many are and that's OK) do not wear spandex. For the women if you INSIST on wearing spandex, wear underwear! We do not want to see you smuggling raisins and I sure don't want to see your butt sweat seeping though as you are walking in front of me. For the men, maybe your wife thinks seeing a bulge the size of a peanut is attractive but I asked the women I was with and they do not. 

3. If you have a gut DO NOT wear hip-huggers and a belly shirt. 

4. Those piercings through your nose bone, those back tatoos...those may of been unique about a year ago but they are now as common as tails were back in the 80's. Do something original, carve an x in the center of your forehead...well maybe that's not that original either. To the girls with the back tats near their butt crack...that was attractive for about 5 minutes...now that almost every girl has one, a non tattooed back is much sexier. 

5. To the young "men" that think it's cool to drop f-bombs around little kids, buy a clue dumb a$$. 

6. To the airheads with the cellphone/two way things, yes anyone can have them now...you are not special and no one is impressed when you yell in them to try and find your buds over at the pickle palace. 

7 To the jerky vendors...I don't care if your jerky is the best in the world, get that crap out of my face before you lose an arm. If I want jerky, I'll go kill a deer and make my own. 

8. To the magic mop girl in the Better living building, thanks! That was s great show when you kept bending over to wring out that sudsy mop, the lack of a bra made it even better. I would have stayed longer but my wife caught on and she was pissed. Sorry I didn't buy one. 

9. To the MSP, for god sakes bring that incident command center thing out once in a while. We've see the MSP diving/salvage van three years running. also aren't there any hot female MSP troopers or something? Maybe bring along one of the hot EOP women or something...yeah yeah the women folk love the troopers...bla 

10 . Why do the RI State Police look so much like Canadian mounties? 

11 That kettle corn ain't "the best in New England" by a long shot. 

12. The firehouse is still the best place to get food, but can't you staff it with a few more people? 

13. For the idiot from New York in front of me in the Maine building, No Maine is NOT a part of MA. They are different states. 

14. If your kid is not really old enough to walk, don't let him push the stroller. It ain't cute, it ain't funny, and you are really getting in peoples way. 

15. Yes you MORON from NJ you have to PAY for parking and you may have to walk a half mile to the gate...if it's that much of a problem, you and the 15 people that just piled out of that minivan should have stayed home.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

And to think I was actually considering going this year..... :?


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

OMG-NICE!!! Great observations. Not that I have the time between mid shifts-court &amp; details.....Definately not going now....even if MPD61 or truth seeker 2 was gonna take me...... :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Dude, those observation are hilarious though :lol:


----------



## southiestyle (Sep 13, 2004)

At least we all will know what to look forward too!! :L: 
Thanks for the warnings :t:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

40th MPOC#309 @ 26 Sep 2004 19:30 said:


> OMG-NICE!!! Great observations. Not that I have the time between mid shifts-court & details.....Definately not going now....even if MPD61 or truth seeker 2 was gonna take me...... :lol:


YA RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're too friggin busy going to every damn state auction without me ya creep! Besides truthseeker has a nice comfy van and you could nap all the way out on the pike.
:roll:


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Maine had a hot female Trooper. A very cut little blonde. she was there on Thursday


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Well I made it to the Big E on saturday.
Here are some photos of the MSP Unmarked Unit 1345 as well as another marked unit 610. 
and a photo of the BEER TO GO sign. Too Funny !

http://public.fotki.com/gmack24/the_big_e/

I had a great time.

and good observations.
there were a lot of "Heavy Hitters" there.
Pretty funny..... 8)


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

southiestyle @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> At least we all will know what to look forward too!! :L:
> Thanks for the warnings :t:


After reviewing this one:


> 8. To the magic mop girl in the Better living building, thanks! That was s great show when you kept bending over to wring out that sudsy mop, the lack of a bra made it even better. I would have stayed longer but my wife caught on and she was pissed. Sorry I didn't buy one.


 I must make a mental note: visit the "Magic Mop Girl"... I'll give the wife a few bucks and tell her to go shop around a bit... :wink: :lol:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've never been to the Big E...there's just something about crowds that I dislike....it's called 'people'. 8) 

Maine used to be part of MA...long ago. :shock: 

I can't understand the NJ guy whining about parking...NJ is just the parking lot for NYC anyway, he should be accustomed to 'paying to park'. :wink:


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I went to the BIG E a few days ago, and all your observations were correct! ME and CT did have a couple of nice looking females aboard.


----------

